# Ebenen verschmelzen?



## Paraneuros (30. August 2006)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem bei Illustrator..
Und zwar habe ich 3 Ebenen.So diese habe ich Gruppiert und wollte sie in Flash reinziehen. Soweit so gut. Nur beim reinziehen in Flash teilt sich die Gruppierung der 3 Ebenen dann in Kontur und Füllung. Gibt es den keine Möglichkeit schon in Illustrator die 3 Ebenen zu einer zu verschmelzen.Also ich meine nicht Gruppieren. Weil bei Gruppieren bestehen ja dann noch die 3 einzelnen Pfade...

Hier so sieht es in Illustrator aus


----------



## Rofi (30. August 2006)

Hi Paraneuros,

 aha, auch gerade Gold gekriegt.  

Zum Thema:
Wenn es nur an den Ebenen hängt, was ich in Deinem Fall ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz glaube, kannst du mit Strg+A alles auswählen / markieren und anschließend in den Optionen der Ebenenpalette mit dem Befehl „Auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren“ alles auf einer Ebene zusammenfassen. Allerdings hast Du die Pfade dann immer noch einzeln auf dieser Ebene liegen.

Hab keine Ahnung von Flash. Würde es Dir denn helfen, wenn das Bild als Pixelbild vorliegen würde? Das könntest Du z. Bsp.  mit dem Befehl „Effekt – In Pixelbild umwandeln…“ erreichen.

Gib Bescheid ob das klappt…

Gruß,

Rofi


----------

